# XOLO Q800 X-Edition



## mayoorite (May 1, 2014)

Bought at* Rs 7880 *from flipkart (delivered in 2 days) + *Sandisk 16GB Class 10 microsd card @ Rs 651* from Amazon.in (delivered in 3 days).
Packaging was good. 


Spoiler



*www.mediafire.com/convkey/6366/wa0r5brs97ee8eb3g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/convkey/2534/p2plq720p8g49384g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/convkey/558d/dkd292qozrbtv584g.jpg


*Contents of the box:* Handset, Charger, 2100 mAh battery, Earphone, USB cable, 1-Screen guard. Warranty and quick start guide. *ANDROID VERSION 4.2.1*


Spoiler



*cdn2.gsmarena.com/vv/pics/xolo/xolo-q800x.jpg 

*www.mediafire.com/convkey/450c/6fx6ychclbayrka5g.jpg 

*www.mediafire.com/convkey/184d/ks610tgepzt6sut4g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/convkey/a8ff/po7ssswe0swrjs17g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/convkey/5e1b/2o2l3dd3g2lwgzq7g.jpg


*Preloaded software:* XOLO care, power, secure. Facebook, Gmail, YouTube, Hangouts, maps, Play store,  and other basic standard apps by android.

*Specifications* 

*Build quality & design:* Very impressive, no cheap looks, sturdy design but not rugged, total premium looks. Back cover is Matte finish but still a little bit of fingerprint magnet. Removal of back cover for first time users is a stressing job, but still it’s made up of good quality of plastic, with “Xolo X edition” written in golden letters.
Charger quality decent, but gets extremely hot after an hour charging in closed room.
USB cable is of average size.

It can be easily operated with one hand doesn’t feel bulky.

The three touch sensitive buttons are backlight illuminated.

*DISPLAY:* Good sharp display (245ppi), good color reproduction. 5 point multi touch is very responsive, not hanged for a single second even after installing tons of apps!



Spoiler



*www.mediafire.com/convkey/3df1/8l7hc2e9ejgzxar7g.jpg



*Camera:* 
   REAR CAMERA (_With flash)_: 8MP camera captures sharp images in normal light but slightly grainy images in low or no light. It can records 1080p videos easily @30fps, but in .3gp format.

*Camera samples*


Spoiler



Note:Before this phone i have never used any autofocus camera , so poor quality of images could be my fault . In complete darkness , In normal light

used white balance as "Daylight" in most of the pics.Early morning, before and after sunrise



   FRONT CAMERA: good enough for selfie, video calling, clear sharp images of 1MP. Sample

*Storage:* Internal storage 800MB available out of 2.25GB. Phone storage 1.75GB available. Apps can be directly installed in SD CARD with no problem. After installing 30+apps, total available phone storage is 1.6GB and internal storage is 500MB.It comes with around 500-550MB free RAM out of 975MB. 16 GB SD card comes with 14.8GB of total storage.



Spoiler



*Total available RAM after installing apps*

*www.mediafire.com/convkey/7c88/tg9js8n8nj40tn74g.jpg



*Performance:* Very smooth, responsive interface. Gaming performance is flawless. *Asphalt 8* run smoothly in full graphics even in “CPU power saving mode” (literally awesome graphics and amazing game)  .  Temple Run, Subway surfer , Clumsy Ninja, Fruit ninja , Cut the rope, All Angry bird`s game runs amazingly . Typing on  4.5”  screen is comfortable. Voice typing by Google works most of the time perfectly even when you are offline. No lag in performance while listening music , web browsing in chrome with 4 tabs open and  avast scanning the apps simultaneously .(CPU Z is showing ROOT ACCESS : YES, but phone is not rooted ) It easily plays 1080p videos(H/W).No heating issues, just gets little bit warmed while heavy gaming for 50+minutes, web browsing for long time over 3G or Wi-Fi. No heating issues while charging, but charger gets too hot.

Some benchmarks are:

*NENAMARK 2.4: 55.5fps
Quadrant: 4825
AnTuTu: 14054*


Spoiler



*www.mediafire.com/convkey/8e7a/y66bhc6h9qw9tgu5g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/convkey/ed30/bbj805cead70vaa4g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/convkey/17f9/p1b9njcg7aahk0h4g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/convkey/04ef/87zkek1biwg89584g.jpg


(Note: these scores are before inserting microsd card and before installing other apps)

*Connectivity*:3G/2G,Wifi,Bluetooth works fine no issues, no signal dropouts . Not yet checked 3G speed. Transfer files with amazing speed via. Super beam.
*GPS*:Takes a lot time in first time gps locking.But after 4-5 times, its GPS locking becomes very fast with accuracy from 4-8 meters. Now it easily locks gps without any internet connectivity in under 15 seconds.
*SIM SLOTS:*Both slots are mini SIM slots, so no trimming of SIM cards(only 1st slot supports 3G)

*Sound:* Good quality, just appropriately loud enough and no breaking of sound at high volumes (but no equalizer equipped). Earphones are of decent quality but well loud and clear. Call quality is also good, clear, even in loudspeaker.

*Battery: *2100mAh battery easily last around a day with average use of Wi-Fi, calls, music and few minutes gaming. It is equipped with Xolo power, which does its job perfectly. I have also installed Clean Master which clears RAM while screen is off, so that’s also make battery last more.*Charging time:*Took 2 hours from 8% to 100% when it was switched off.



Spoiler



*www.mediafire.com/convkey/aea5/urdj922b89ao1ff4g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/convkey/c88b/cpy1chji9i7ii1r5g.jpg


*Cons:* None. 

Happy with overall performance, built, sound, screen, camera quality.

- - - Updated - - -

Gaming Screenshots
*www.mediafire.com/convkey/4adc/1zwzp5flpuqtla57g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/convkey/406d/fft1xs26th2qaba7g.jpg


----------



## gta (May 2, 2014)

Hello Thanks for the review .
Im looking for a good android phone under 10k , All i want is a nice display , 1gb ram , good camera .
xolo q800 seems to satisfy @ 8k , are there better options than this under 10k ?


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (May 2, 2014)

[MENTION=127756]gta[/MENTION]
Thus phone will satisfy your need
 [MENTION=119113]mayoorite[/MENTION]
Get nova launcher and cLocker


----------



## mayoorite (May 2, 2014)

arnabbiswasalsodeep said:


> Get nova launcher and cLocker


I have seen these launchers, but didn't find any good theme for them, the plain icons and some HD like "Solstice HD Theme" are not that much good looking than stock icons of JB. Thus i dropped that idea of launcher but i'll be trying that lock screen app.Does C Locker supports pattern unlock ? How is "Start" and " GO Locker " ?

- - - Updated - - -



gta said:


> Hello Thanks for the review .
> Im looking for a good android phone under 10k , All i want is a nice display , 1gb ram , good camera .
> xolo q800 seems to satisfy @ 8k , are there better options than this under 10k ?



Don't go for q800, q800 X edition is better.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 2, 2014)

There are many good launchers. If you want to try something different, try buzz launcher or themer or aviate & cover for lockscreen


----------



## gta (May 2, 2014)

One question , How are the viewing angles of the screen ?


----------



## mayoorite (May 2, 2014)

gta said:


> One question , How are the viewing angles of the screen ?



Oops! I missed the viewing angles.
Yes it got good viewing angles.No problem in that.


----------



## sksundram (May 3, 2014)

the price on fk is a thousand bucks more. when did u buy?


----------



## mayoorite (May 3, 2014)

sksundram said:


> the price on fk is a thousand bucks more. when did u buy?



On 25th April it was priced around *Rs 8600*, then on 26th morning it changes to *Rs 8050*, till night its price reached to *Rs 8040*. Then on 27th(Sunday) morning its price changes to *Rs 8030*.+ Rs 150 discount on purchasing from flipkart mobile app . After i purchased it in Sunday morning , its price reduces further more by *Rs 126* on next day.But after that prices went up to Rs 8.9k and now its *Rs 8892*.The price on AMAZON.IN also goes down on the same days ,starting from *Rs 8300 to Rs 8030*.But after purchasing from flipkart i saw an offer by AMAZON.IN i.e. Buy any smartphone and get Rs 2000 coupon of www.freecharge.in .Which could be used to pay prepaid, postpaid bill or for DTH recharging


----------



## psm_bgm (May 3, 2014)

Thanks for your detailed review. Really helped a lot. Have ordered Xolo Q800 X-Edition from Amazon 7750/- (Plus 10% cashback on Citibank Credit Card) - That means I actually paid 7000.


----------



## mayoorite (May 4, 2014)

psm_bgm said:


> Thanks for your detailed review. Really helped a lot. Have ordered Xolo Q800 X-Edition from Amazon 7750/- (Plus 10% cashback on Citibank Credit Card) - That means I actually paid 7000.


Great Buy!


----------



## bhvm (May 28, 2014)

Nice detailed review mate. I am planning to Buy XOLO Q 3000. Any idea about it mate? Getting it 16k Online. How is the XOLO service and quaity/experience after months of useage?


----------



## sushovan (May 28, 2014)

After sales service of Xolo, MMX, Karbonn etc are pathetic. Why spend 16K on rebranded crap when you can get Xperia SP at 17K?


----------



## mayoorite (May 29, 2014)

bhvm said:


> Nice detailed review mate. I am planning to Buy XOLO Q 3000. Any idea about it mate? Getting it 16k Online. How is the XOLO service and quaity/experience after months of useage?



Sorry no idea.[After a month usage] And about mobile quality ,it is amazing.Still no problem ,no lag at all in app loading or in any such thing.Not faced any issues yet, so cannot comment on its after sales service.


----------

